# Port O Report



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

I just returned from a great trip to Port O'Connor, TX. I fished for 4 days with Captain Tom Horbey. I can not recommend him enough. He put me on fish all day long. I am just going to let the pictures tell the story. We caught a number of fish every day. Including some very nice reds, a 20 lb jack and a 2.5 lb lady fish. I lost count of how many fish we landed each day. There is nothing better than standing up on a casting deck and sight casting to tailing reds. Everyone owes it to themselves to experience that adrenaline rush when you see a perfectly placed fly get inhaled by a beautiful red. Not to mention the fight these guys put up. Awesome Experience to say the least. http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/








http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w182/ctr23/9-4-2007-02.jpg


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

pics


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

more pics


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome Pictures! looks like yall had a great time


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

nice job


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Great report and pics!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Nice pics*

You all were fishing just down from me on Monday late morning.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Great pics. I bet that Jack was exciting on a fly.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats on the fish and good job on the report, I'm sure Tom appreciates the recommendation.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pics...nothing like reds on fly. What size rig did you land the jack with?

Late,
Cox


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

we used a 10 weight for the jacks


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Horbey's an *******. 
CTR, you were one of the lucky ones.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ahhhh ! Guide jealousy at its best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

MAN thoose are some nice pics.........

I gotta get out the long rods again. Conditions are getting right for some fun.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Scott G

I really hope there is some sarcasm in your voice


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

sweet pics man! That sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice job and pics. sounds like a solid trip altogether ..


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

CTR0022 said:


> Scott G
> 
> I really hope there is some sarcasm in your voice


Sorry to sound so harsh....but; no, none...
I am glad you guys had a bang up day.

Tom will put you on reds, no doubt...it's an attitude issue...What he thinks of his clients..his work ethic...
Why do you think you and your buddy were both sitting on the front seat?...I'm not gonna go there. 
Nothing worth bringing up here.
Glad you had a good day.

NW80: 
There's no guide jealousy here at all...He makes me laugh...a lot.
I have NOTHING to be jealous of...well ok, he does have a cool house, and a four wheeler.
SG


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

NW80 said:


> Ahhhh ! Guide jealousy at its best!!!!!!!!!


NW, it's called push pole envy.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom is a good guy in my book.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I did not know that this was a "guide bashing" forum. Tom Horbey is the only fly fishing guide I know that lives *and* fishes in POC *and* has a 361 area code. Ever since I have known Tom Horbey he has done what he does best and that is to help clients catch fish. I have seen him poling into the wind to reach a back lake to find fish rather than poling aimlessly downwind on the shoreline/ drifting out into the bay or gulf. Tom is truly a professional guide not an internet guide that lives in the mountains.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

I think it is unprofessional to bash another member of your own profession in a public forum. There are many people that love to fish with both of you. If I ever booked a guide and he talked about another guide in a negative manner, I think I would ask to be taken back to the dock. Tom has always been a gentleman towards flyfishers, answering questions honestly and giving advice willingly. Scott needs to grow up and know when to keep his mouthshut.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here! Here! Mudflat! I concur 100%. 
Tom is and always was a great guy to me, and very helpful.
Hence, he is the FIRST and arguably the best guide for fly fishermen in POC. And I will continue to refer all my friends to him.
Little guys say little things!


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

This is silly.
Tom's the best guide on the planet.
Done.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Oh, by the way, Eric, how many tarpon have you jumped this year?
None?...even clients?
Fishing with Tom, none?
How many has he jumped? 
Three, you say.

Me?... fifty four, *******, with video. Not bad for an internet guide.
I'm so outta here.
Gettin' back to fishin', and filmin'.
S


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

MUDFLAT said:


> Tom has always been a gentleman towards flyfishers, answering questions honestly and giving advice willingly. Scott needs to grow up and know when to keep his mouthshut.


MUD, 
I can appreciate your cander.
You just don't know the whole story, sorry about opening this up on a public forum.
SG


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

SG, 

Appology accepted, way to go. 

p.s. you are still the 2nd best fisherman in the family! if we can believe you brother.


----------



## garyl (Sep 21, 2007)

*Fishing Pt. O'Connor with Tom Horbey*

I fished w/ Horbey 9/17-18 mostly in very windy and cloudy conditions with water a little off color by Pt. O'Conner standards and as usual, Tom got us into the thick of it with fish: trout, triple tail, ladyfish, reds to 12 lbs (the big ones getting away!) and a personal best 26 lb jack. Fishing w/ Tom is very much like participating in a Lefty Kreh clinic (if Lefty still does those every flyfisherman needs to spend time with this icon) with the exception that your practice is on fish....and he works hard to keep you there!! His patience with all my bad casts is nothing less than exceptional and his lessons on rapidly adjusting to very short casts on the fly with a hand and rod full of line (in the wind) proved invaluable....book a trip w/ Tom and he can tell you how to get an 8 lb red 3 inches off the bow with a 15mph wind in your face!


----------

